# Dump Station Protocol



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

This may be a silly question but here goes - What is the procedure when dumping your tanks at a dump station. Do you dump only, is there a way to rince the tanks, how long do you take and do you rince the hose when done?

Questions Questions









We have been a popup camper and never have had the pleasure of visiting a dump station









Bruce


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Bruce....normally when I hit the dump station, I'll try to do as much as time will allow. If I'm the only one there I will rinse everything as much as possible. If trailers are starting to line up behind me, I will do the minimum (empty and maybe rinse once) and rinse the hose.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahh, the pungent odor or opinion...

Personally I dump my black water first, grey water second, and while the grey water is draining shove a water hose into the toilet with high pressure water and rinse the tank as thoroughly as I can. After the grey is drained and I have filled the black water tank enough, I shut off the water and drain the black water tank again.

I don't think I would attempt a thorough cleanout if there is a line of people behind you but I would at least drain black first followed by grey.

Reverie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bruce, generally I go through the same routine at a dump station. I try to have everything ready to go when I pull up to the station. While in line I'll get the hose ready, open the compartment, get my gloves ready or on. Then when I pull up I get the waste hose on and open the black water tank, I then attach the flush hose for the (quickie flush, flush king or whatever you use), if the black tank is done first then I open the grey water tanks first, then I run the black flush system. Once I am done I pull off the hoses and have my wife pull forward. I then put things away while away from the dump station so the next person can get going. Just try to be organized and quick about things. I've sat behind owners that dilly-dally and it drives me crazy.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, if there is a line, 10 minutes max. Since we do not have quickie flush or anything like that, our process is quicker. Here are our steps (wife is inside trailer, I am outside the trailer, we are communicating by radios).

1. Connect dump hose. Dump black. Alert wife to add one gallon water to black. Dump black again.
2. When black dump complete, alert wife to add chemicals and one gallon of water to black.
3. Dump grey.
4. Alert wife to add chemicals and one gallon of water to grey.
5. Spray out dump hose, replace in bumper.
6. Replace dump system cap (often forgotten!)
7. Drive away from dump station.
8. Stop on roadside, get out, lay under camper, open fresh water drain valve.
9. Head home!

Randy


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow ! 
You guys are really orgainzed.
I am coming form a popup too. This is good information. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Boy, you guys are more thorough that I am.

At the campground, I dump the black and then the gray, button up and go home- 3 mins, tops. Once home, I shove the homemade wand into the toilet and blast the bejeezus out of the black tank and fill the grey with around 20 gals. Then I take the trailer back to the storage yard, dump the black again (which is mostly fresh at that point), dump the gray to rinse things out, then pour 1 gal of water and a bottle of chemicals into the toilet. Done.

At the campground, I'm all in favor of speed, speed, speed. There's nothing worse to me than waiting for a whole line of people (or holding up a whole line of people) who just want to get on the road.

I was at a campground in San Diego when the RV behind me broke their hose as they were dumping the black tank. That was dee-skusting- I always carry a spare hose after that.

Kevin P.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. We too are new to the dreaded "DUMP STATION" routine. Coming from a pop up it sounds like the RV version of the "BOAT RAMP" which is the most stressful part of boating. After 30 years of that I could always tell rookies and nerves and would help and advise rather than cause furthur stress for them. Do you need a timer so you don't get yelled at.....







Maybe when your new you just have to go through the line twice so everyone else can hit the road on schedule. I am not looking forward to this part of our new trailer life...sorry for going on and on but it is one of my pet peeves.









Camptails


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know how the rest of the country works but here in Washington, many of the rest stops along the freeways have dump stations. Many of these are 'primative' meaning no hose connection. Rather than sit in line for an hour, one might consider looking over a map and determining if one of these kinds of facilities exist nearby - the lines are much shorter or non-existant (my experience anyway).

Just a thought.

BBB


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Non of my normal CG's have water that I can use to hook up a quickie flush, wand or any other flush device that has a normal water connetor. They have water to rinse out the dump hose but that's it. I suppose this is not the norm?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

There's also a website listing rv dump stations..... www.rvdump.com.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Camptails,

Dumping is no biggie and nothing to worry about. Don't run around and act like you are in a rush (you could fall!). Just be proficient about your business and get 'er whipped. As stated above, my wife and I work together using radios so we can communicate on what dumping step we are on.

Randy

EDIT: One other thing...try to avoid going to the dump station 20 minutes before check out time. There will be a line, and you will have to wait, and you will be watched by everyone else in line as you do the deed. For first-timers, get the to the dump station 90 minutes before check out. You have the place to yourself.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nothing worse than a line waiting for the bathroom. I always like to go in by myself in case it takes a while.









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As mentioned by a few people that they drain their fresh water tank on the road while driving. Personally I would not do this as the splash can really annoy some of the people that may be stuck behind you. Instead to empty the fresh tank, I fill the black and grey to the top with what remains in my fresh tank. This aides in your dump as the more water in there the better the flow out of the drain. If there is anything left when I get it home I drain it on the ground at home or if I am going out again soon I just let it stay in the tank.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Andy,

If anything, the water keeps them from tailgating. And with only 45 gallons fresh, after two nights of camping with 5 people, and after using a few gallons to aid in the dumping process, I venture to guess there are not too many gallons remaining in the fresh tank anyway. I would guess that under 10 minutes of draining and all is dry. Draining the fresh tank while parked will not get all the water out.

Randy


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

All,
Thanks for the great advise on the Dump thing. I feel more prepared when we head out in a couple of weeks.

Bruce


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Of course, you could always do a mod and add a remote control switch for the dump valves in the cab of your rig. Then do the Dave Matthews band trick, just dump on any ole bridge with a grated surface. Hmmm, mabye that's not such a great idea -- believe they are in court explaining their faux pas.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

vdub,

I remember about 40-some years ago my dad rented a Class A for a family vacation. Back then we "camped" behind gas stations and used their electricity. My dad would use the side of the highway to dump!









Mark


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a question....and this may be dumb but here it goes. I have a septic tank with a clean out about 5 feet from the tank. I also have an outside water hose very close. Is it OK to dump everything in there? I haven't even picked up my 23RS yet....that comes Monday and I'm not coming from any type camper at all. This is my very first camper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think you would fill up a septic system fast, but I have never had one. I dump to empty when leaving and flush out clean between trips at home. I have a outside clean out in my sewer line and my neighbor allows me to back in his driveway for ease. I set up a pvc pipe set up so I only use about 2 feet of flex hose from trailer. It makes final cleaning for winterizing much easier when you can take your time at home.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

bt996sb - others have done this, you know your system best but as tdvffjohn noted you can fill it up. Of concern though are the chemicals you put in your RV, some can actually do harm to the natural bacteria in your septic system. So if you are going to do this then buy appropriate chemicals (I think the formaldehyde is the problem).


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can dump at home with a septic tank but it is advised not to use bacteria killing chemicals or it will spoil your septic tank. There are tings like Rid-X that you can use in your trailer and they are septic tank friendly. Read labels on any of your trailer toilet chemicals and make sure it indicates it is safe for the septic tank.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Reverie,
Jack here, how do you like pulling your 28 with your truck. what are your towing specs? I have a tahoe and dodge, and I saw you have a toyota. Do you think they compare?

thanks

Jack


----------

